# Nash is the Most Popular NBA Player in Europe



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

I just got back from spending a month in Europe, and I only saw 4 NBA jerseys the whole time I was there and they were all Nash jerseys. Just thought that I'd share that with ya'll.


----------



## MRedd22 (Jun 10, 2006)

That makes him the most popular? Europe is pretty big and I think 4 jerseys doesn't make a person the most popular player in the whole country.


----------



## ¹²³ (Jan 8, 2003)

What countries in Europe did you visit?


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

Ummm...... the only jerseys that I saw made this scientific study conclusive....That's all you need for a good scientific experiment Seuss.


I went to London for 2days, Paris for 4, Madrid 2, Lisbon 2, Lagos 4, Barcelona 4, Nice 1, Florence 3, Naples 3. Rome 4. It was awesome!


----------



## ¹²³ (Jan 8, 2003)

It seems like lots of fun. Europe is amazing.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

It was rad! And yes, my girlfriend and I sang The Final Countdown song SOOOOOO MUCH!


----------



## magohaydz (Dec 21, 2005)

MRedd22 said:


> That makes him the most popular? Europe is pretty big and I think 4 jerseys doesn't make a person the most popular player in the whole country.


Europe is a CONTINENT! There's that American ignorance again....


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

magohaydz said:


> Europe is a CONTINENT! There's that American ignorance again....


And there's that rest of the world's inability to catch a joke.... I have met Aussies before and they're all laid back fun guys who like to party. Yet all of them on this site feel like uber feminists that don't find humor in anything. *UNNECESSARY*


----------



## magohaydz (Dec 21, 2005)

IceMan23and3 said:


> And there's that rest of the world's inability to catch a joke.... I have met Aussies before and they're all laid back fun guys who like to party. Yet all of them on this site feel like uber feminists that don't find humor in anything. *UNNECESSARY*


He said country when refgering to Europe. you have to be either stupid or ignorant to mistake a continent with a country. I chose ignorant. Maybe he's just stupid. You choose.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

magohaydz said:


> He said country when refgering to Europe. you have to be either stupid or ignorant to mistake a continent with a country. I chose ignorant. Maybe he's just stupid. You choose.


Who ****ing cares? Do you have to come in and be an ******* about it?


----------



## magohaydz (Dec 21, 2005)

IceMan23and3 said:


> Who ****ing cares? Do you have to come in and be an ******* about it?


yes


----------

